# RIP my gorgeous boy Darcy



## bindibadgi (Sep 17, 2009)

With a broken heart I have to tell you that after a recent diagnosis of nasal lymphoma, I had to say good bye to my beautiful old boy Darcy a lot sooner than I ever expected. I knew we may only have a short time left together, but I honestly though we might have a few months.
Unfortunately it was not to be, & on Saturday Sep 26 I had to make the heartbreaking decision to say goodbye. I'm glad that I did, because he didn't suffer, but I don't think it would have been long before nasty symptoms & pain started to take over, so letting him go was I hope the best thing to do. 
It was awful becasue he was still mostly himself, quite perky & behaving normally, but he became snuffly & congested again very fast. I'd already decided on the no treatment path, so the only option would have been another nasal flush. Considering how fast it came on again I probably would have had him him in for another flush in a week or so, & I couldn't put him through that, so I could only see one option left.
He was comfortable & relaxed when he went & the vet & staff were absolutely wonderful. They dimmed the lights & brought a blanket in, & he & I were together right till the end, which was very fast & peaceful. Well he was peaceful, I was a blubbering mess at that point. They let me stay with him for as long as I wanted & the vet told me not to worry about the bill till later, just to leave when I was ready. 
Now I'm just waiting to get his ashes back, & I want to go hunting through second hand & antique shops for the perfect vessel to keep him in. I'm thinking something 70s & funky, maybe annodized. Somehow I think that would suit him. He was a very elegant & groovy dude of a cat.

Kiah


----------



## PureMuttz (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Darcy. He sounds like a wonderful cat, and good luck on finding the perfect vessel. I'm sure you'll find something that just "looks Darcy".

May I see a picture of him (not sure if he's your avatar or not. Don't want to assume)? How old was Darcy?

I've never heard or personally dealt with nasal lymphoma, but it sure sounds tricky. I'm sure Darcy appreciates that you made the choice before he got worse. It can be hard to do so when they are still showing signs of themselves, but if the only way is downhill for their health, it is better to do it before they enter the worst stages of their ailment.

RIP sweet Darcy. You will be missed deeply.


----------



## bindibadgi (Sep 17, 2009)

Yep that's him in my avatar.
To see photos I've attached a post I put in the 'introduce your kitty' forum, about Darcy, Poss & Byron.



> being a forum newbie I'd like to introduce you to my furry friends.
> I've put a few photos into a slideshow on Photobucket, & hopefully the link below will take you there......fingers crossed I've done it the right way.
> 
> http://s992.photobucket.com/albums/af43 ... 33e264.pbw
> ...


I still can't get used to Darcy not being here & keep expecting him to mooch up onto my pillow wrap himself around my head & give me wet nose smooches. :heart In answer to your question, he was 17ish, probably a bit older because the lady who had to give him up wasn't sure of his age. We only had 4 years together, but they were amazing & we had a very deep bond, so I'm happy to have had even that short time with him.

PS I love your photos in your signature.....I'm a rat nut too. I had a couple of gorgeous girls, sisters, a few years ago. I'll post some photos on Photobucket for you.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

You did a wonderful thing in allowing Darcy to go before his medical problems could ravage him. atback 
_I did the same thing with a horse I'd had for 18yrs. He was 29yrs old when I had him euth'd/buried. His eye had an awful smelly discharge and he'd rub it on his knee because it was bothering him. The vet check said it was cancerous and spread through the soft tissue of his face (nasal passages) and there was nothing they could do. I made arrangements to euth/bury within the week. I did not want to watch my wonderful old guy suffer as the cancer progressed and instead I opted to "say goodbye" when he was still feeling as well as he could and looked beautiful to me._
Letting go, while it is the hardest thing for us, is sometimes the Very Best Thing we can do for our babies. You were very brave and unselfish and your vet-team sounded awesome. ((hugs)) for you. atback


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Darcy had a long life, and I'm sure his years with you were happy ones. I'm so sorry you couldn't have had him longer, and I know your pain. He had a peaceful and loving passage to God's arms. Your vet was very kind, and you were his angel. God bless.


----------

